# My Tow Behind Trailer Resto.....



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

So last year in 2021 I made this post/thread below called "Picked This Up Today" about a little tow behind trailer I planned to restore and show behind my little yellow Craftsman tractor.....








Picked This Up Today.....


I picked up this little gem today for only $20.00, it looks pretty good upon first inspection although I didn't fully look it over yet. I picked this up about an hour away from me (2 hour round trip) around about 25 maybe 35 greenhouses. I bought it to display and tow it behind my 60s yellow...




www.tractorforum.com





I started the restoration in October of last year and it is now 85-90% done. All I have left to do is cut and polish the paint, sandblast and paint the rims, put on new tires I bought, put on a Sears decal I bought, and replace the trailer hitch. Otherwise it is done. I originally was debating on either painting this trailer all white or red with white rims like the old Sears trailers/carts/wagons from back in the day, and after a lot of deliberating I ended up going with option 2. Now after a long 1 year the restoration is ALMOST to the finish line, so I figured I would share some pictures of the build with everyone. 

In these pictures below I borrowed my stepdads dual action (or D.A.) sander/polisher to sand strip the trailer down to bare metal the best I could, and 80 grit on the D.A taking the paint off. Here are pictures of when I first started restoring it.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Now onto primer, I primered the whole trailer with 3-4 cans of rustoleum filler primer..... 














































All done with primer......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Now onto test fitting the Sears decal, keep in mind the decal is a bit crooked but it is where I want it.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

It is now paint time for the trailer project, these pictures as you can see are after one coat after I ran out and needed to buy more paint.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Here are pictures after I got more paint, after about 2 or 3 coats.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Now onto re-testing/fitting the Sears decal for a 2nd time after paint.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I also went and bought some straw bales this past fall at my local Michael's craft store to put in the trailer when I display it behind the tractor, As you can see in my last picture I got 3 big bales and 4 small bales. The price on the straw itself is what it would normally go for, when I got it the price was reduced because it was the end of fall. I still must of spent close to $75.00 on all of it though, but I don't care because it will make it look a lot nicer when displayed.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Now since I got my new straw bales, I went and test fitted them in the trailer. They all fit really good like they were made to go there. I also got 2 American flags to display with the trailer too so I mocked those up with the straw, but I don't like how they look so I am going to figure out another way to display them with the straw and trailer.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

This is all for now, more to hopefully come soon.....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks really good!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Hard to beat a good 5 gallon finish...lol


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

1967Craftsman's said:


> This is all for now, more to hopefully come soon.....


The wheels are the standard wheelbarrow type. Sadly, they now cost $32 EACH. 2 would cost more than the trailer itself. 

Nice work.  

I have a flat bed frame+axles+wheels from the 70s waiting to be restored. Oddly, the tires are so durable being originals that I may just end up using them. It's impossible to find tires like that today!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

1967Craftsman's said:


> Now onto re-testing/fitting the Sears decal for a 2nd time after paint.....
> View attachment 76964
> View attachment 76965
> View attachment 76966
> View attachment 76967


BTW, some of these trailer carts didn't have the Sears logo, instead they had the name plate of -










So, you got a few options if you go with a name plate.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Made for Sears by Agri-Fab. Agri Fab still makes them today.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bmaverick said:


> The wheels are the standard wheelbarrow type. Sadly, they now cost $32 EACH. 2 would cost more than the trailer itself.
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> I have a flat bed frame+axles+wheels from the 70s waiting to be restored. Oddly, the tires are so durable being originals that I may just end up using them. It's impossible to find tires like that today!


Seen wheel barrow tires flat, seen wheel barrow tires dry rotted.... $4-$5 4.80/4.00-8 tube fixes that. Never seen a wheel barrow tire with worn out tread, especially on one I've owned.... What the heck have you been humping around and for how long?


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm back with an update on the trailer project. It was a pretty warm da about last week so I took advantage of it. The other night I hand compounded the front and one side of it twice and used Meguiars 105 compound on it, then hand polished the front and one side of it twice with Meguiars 205. I still have to do all the inside where all the junk is piled up in it and underneath but that will be the next warm day if we have one. All in all I think it came out pretty good but I wanna compound and polish it again but this time with my stepdad's D.A. polisher machine.

Before when I compounded and polished it below...... 
























After I compounded and polished it below, I think the front came out much better than the side...... 
















Here is what the polish pads look like below...... 

















Here is the stuff I used..... 


Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance




Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Let me know if the links come up since one of them says "down for maintenance".

This is all for now on this project, more to hopefully come soon......


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Like the other place I replied, did you decide to use a nameplate of Sear or Craftman ? It would look better than a decal.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You need to clean the overspray off the wheels and tires. Should have covered them before you rattle canned it....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks great! You are putting a lot of time and effort into this, making it "pretty" so I am assuming that you will never be hauling rocks or dirt in it. This is all excellent training for that '63 garage find Corvette in your future. 😉


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> Like the other place I replied, did you decide to use a nameplate of Sear or Craftman ? It would look better than a decal.


Sorry for the late reply back, I sadly just decided to use the Sears decal


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> You need to clean the overspray off the wheels and tires. Should have covered them before you rattle canned it....


I should have covered them if I was was gonna keep em yes, but I ain't. It don't really matter to me as I got brand new tires anyways for it I still gotta put on


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

bontai Joe said:


> It looks great! You are putting a lot of time and effort into this, making it "pretty" so I am assuming that you will never be hauling rocks or dirt in it. This is all excellent training for that '63 garage find Corvette in your future. 😉


Thank you for the compliment, I try my best at this stuff BUT I'm NOT perfect by ANY means. No rocks or dirt will into be going in this no, I am planning to put haybales and fake pumpkins in it to display behind the tractor at shows. I suppose a '63 split window would be nice as my grandfather used to have one, BUT I'm a Mopar guy at heart so I'm thinkin a 1970 Plymouth Sport Fury GT which is my dream car.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Wooo man it's been a LONG time since I updated this post. Not really much of an update after 6 months posting my last post, as I unfortunately have not really worked on the trailer since. Only thing I did was try polishing the tailgate, but that did not really work so great, it just ate the compound and polish right up and it just does not really shine like I would like it to so I gotta maybe wet-sand it again then compound and polish it again. That is another project for another time though. I however got these 6 pumpkins to display with the hay at Michael's Craft store a couple days ago though, I think it will be a nice display with how I am envisioning it in my head......


----------

